# Memories...



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

As I'm getting the scrap ready for my "Christmas Bonus" I ran across this memory from a few months ago. Lovely hand wiped lead trap into a claw foot tub w/o. Oh how I loved making the holes through the floor joist (real 2x8) line up for sch 40 PVC. I think I still have a few notches in my hands.


----------



## smudge (Jan 19, 2010)

Just cashed in our brass and copper. 4720.00 split 4 ways. not bad:thumbup:


----------



## MIbassmaster (Mar 16, 2010)

I had to wipe a lead joint for my Journey exam... twice.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

smudge said:


> Just cashed in our brass and copper. 4720.00 split 4 ways. not bad:thumbup:


Not bad at all!! 
I usually make two runs a year. This one doesn't seem as big as the past few. I have been making an effort to cut the #1 and #2 out on site and Store it separate so this time I only have to organize the brass from the trash.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Every year I cash in in December and get about 1500$, buys Xmas gifts for kids and wife.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Every year I cash in in December and get about 1500$, buys Xmas gifts for kids and wife.


I usually do the same and I'll tell you makes the Xmas bills a lot easier to swallow, but this year I cashed out early since we took a little vacation this Fall. Now I'm missing that Scrap cash!


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

What do u guys get . Up here is3.25 rough for number 1and about 3.00 for number 2. Brass at 1.70. Bloody prices haven t changed in Years. Somebody is getting rich


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Every year I cash in in December and get about 1500$, buys Xmas gifts for kids and wife.


Try my boss. We cash in 3 or 4 times a year and he gets on average 5000 a trip.


----------



## smudge (Jan 19, 2010)

number 1 copper 2.90
number2 2.70
brass 1.70
mix brass and copper 2.00
picked up at our shop. we did not have to truck it in.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

MIbassmaster said:


> I had to wipe a lead joint for my Journey exam... twice.


I wiped over a dozen in the field. There used to be a time where that was just called Tuesday.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I'd love to learn that^^^^


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Now we call it yesterday😄


----------

